# Advent thread



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It doesn't look like anyone has started the advent thread (Sorry if I've just missed it). So if its OK, thought I'd start it.
Every day up to Christmas is a different letter of the alphabet, so today, being the 1st, is A, tomorrow B and so on, all you have to do is post a photo that has something to do with that days letter (any of your pets allowed). Whoever comes on here first each day can start that days letter, so this doesn't get too crazy I think the normal 'rule' is two photos each day per person?

So, without further ado, let's get started .......

*A
*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*A *is for Ash
View attachment 456042


Edit to add: Just realised that angle makes him look huge, he isn't I promise!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

A is for ******* 









:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Jason25 said:


> A is for *******
> View attachment 456043
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious


Could also be under D for Doofus, or What for Wild thing.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

LinznMilly said:


> Could also be under D for Doofus, or What for Wild thing.


Haha yes, I can also think of a few :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

A is for Aviemore


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

A is for Asleep


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Awards


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

A is for.... Autumn walks


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

B is for beauty 








Wonky teeth for added beauty :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for boxer


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

B is for Ball.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

B is for bones


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

B is for Bradley!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

B is for our beautiful Belle sadly missed this christmas


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Jason25 said:


> A is for *******
> View attachment 456043
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

B is for blanket


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

B is for bubbles


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

B is for Beau Balancing on a Beam


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

B is for BEACH!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

B is for Bungo
View attachment 456124


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lovely thread folks, really enjoying the pics - thank you all x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Lovely thread folks, really enjoying the pics - thank you all x


I know. It's one of my favourite threads of the year 

we used to just do it for dog's names beginning with the right letter, but opening it up to any 'relevant' photo per day means loads more gorgeous dogs to ogle over!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

B is for Beautiful in black


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

B is for Bodmin and his ...










Baubles?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

A for asleep









B for boulder


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

LittleMow said:


> B is for Bodmin and his ...
> 
> View attachment 456146
> 
> ...


classic made me laugh out loud!


----------



## StripesInTheCountry (Jan 9, 2019)

B is for ... beach (his first visit too) ❤


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

B is for Bow Tie and Bandana


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

B is for Begging


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Bobby ( in his favourte sweater)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Bashful ( Reena)


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

C is for Cuddly


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

C is for Cute.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

C is for, camouflage


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

c is for caterpillar


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

C is for Cuddles with Hooman and sis;


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

C is for camping 








And cosy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

C is for Chewing


----------



## StripesInTheCountry (Jan 9, 2019)

C is for ... chilling.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

C is for cosy cuteness;


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

C is for :- Chip


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

C is for chicken


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

C is for Cattle


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

C is for Chilly ...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> C is for Chilly ...
> 
> View attachment 456255


no pillow?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> no pillow?


Haha! No need he has the whole of a 3' bed


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! No need he has the whole of a 3' bed


oh I can see that now  just so used to seeing a pillow there, he looks comfy though


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> oh I can see that now  just so used to seeing a pillow there, he looks comfy though


He hasn't moved a whisker for close to 3 hours - just given a few groans of contentment when I kiss him every now and then - I can't resist him


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

C is for climbing


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

DanWalkersmum said:


> c is for caterpillar
> View attachment 456228


Oh Dan, your looking soooo dapper there, love it - should be on catwalk not a caterpillar  :Bag



LinznMilly said:


> C is for cosy cuteness;
> View attachment 456238


And could Honey get any cuter? Nice to see she doubles up as a handy pillow for Milly too. Maybe Jack should get 1? His own portable pillow


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

D is for Daisy 









I love all your photos by the way, doggos are the best


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

D is for Dirt!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

D is for dancing.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

D is for delightful


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

D is for Danny


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

D is for Dillon in the snow (how we miss our big hairy boy)


----------



## StripesInTheCountry (Jan 9, 2019)

D was going to be for dirty but it's now for dog delivery which turned up moments ago, which I may or may not have told my OH about


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

D is for 
Destuffing! 








And Deer friend


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

LittleMow said:


> Oh Dan, your looking soooo dapper there, love it - should be on catwalk not a caterpillar  :Bag
> 
> He got loads of lovely comments on his fleece that day
> 
> And could Honey get any cuter? Nice to see she doubles up as a handy pillow for Milly too. Maybe Jack should get 1? His own portable pillow


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Another D! you've heard of dirty Den (east enders) well here's Dirty DAN


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456294
> D is for dancing.


we call that dance the happy roll, usually comes after food


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

D is for Dosing doggos on a dreary day;


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> we call that dance the happy roll, usually comes after food


Sox normally does it on waking up he often body hops across my bedroom floor at 6am.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

D is for dinosaur bone


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

D is for delicious Doe's leg


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

D is for Damp and Dozing


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

D is for Defiantly Comfy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleMow said:


> D is for Defiantly Comy
> 
> View attachment 456369


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

D is for Drying coat


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

E is for Exhausted.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

E is for energetic


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

E is for English Balldog


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

E is for Evils


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

E is for..
Equafleece 








And elf!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

E is for Emba
View attachment 456424


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

E is for Exhausted


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

E is for Evening walks


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

F is for face to face


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm a bit late starting here! Going to jump right in with F is for flying


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

F is for Flowers.










Roll on spring..


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

F is for forget it hooman it's raining


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

F is for falling asleep


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

F is for Festive Fireside


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Very pretty ^.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

F is for Feral


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

F is for Flowery backdrop


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

F is for.....
*F*renzied *F*rolicking *F*rodo in a *F*ield!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

F is for Frosty


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

F is for the much missed, fabulous Freddie


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*F* is for *F*reedom *f*or *F*ly in a *F*ield with a *F*urry tuggy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

F.... fun in the snow


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*F*eed us, or *F*ace the *F*earsome *F*ury of the *F*our!


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

F is for Fish


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

F is for Freedom


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

G is for Grumpy.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

G is for Good scratch? My brain ain't working well this morning :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

G is for garden


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

G is for gardener


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

green dragon/grouse


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*G... is for gobstopper*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

G is for... 
*G*wen *G*oing to the *G*ym


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

G is for glamorous


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

G is for having a *G*rump


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

G is for Gorilla


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

G is for Glowering (disclaimer, I have no idea why he is so furious)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

G is for Green(ish) coat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love this thread, so many lovely dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2020)

G is for Good Girl (sometimes!)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

G is for Green Snakey thing (Milly's new favourite toy);


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H.... is for Holiday in the South of France.. Amber on a day out in Monaco


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2020)

H is for Hoop


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

H is for Hill


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

H is for Happy


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

H is for Hot (weather) :Hilarious


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

H is for huge ears


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

H is for hugs


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

H is for Honey;









And Hibernating Honey;


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

H is for Hatfield House Hound









...and I can't resist his face, so H is also for the Happy Horror


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*H* is for "*H*enlo *h*ooman"


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

H is for... 
*H*eadless *H*iccup in a *H*ole


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

H is for *Ha Ha Ha








*


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

hairy dog alert! He really needs a good grooming session, despite a daily brush and comb routine he's getting an unkempt look about him, not to mention his eyes have vanished!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

H is for Hollydog x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

H is for hold:


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I is for I didn't do it


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Darn, I missed 'H is for Hide and Seek', so I'm going with I is for Invisible (in Beau's mind anyway... And to be fair to him, there's a lot of him to hide!)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I is for Inquisitive.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*I *is for *I*sla


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I is for investigate


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I is for 
Izzy-Boo!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I is for.... I what to be alone


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for ice cream (lid taste better)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*I* is for *I*diot...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I is for :- *In* the box


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> I is for :- *In* the box
> 
> View attachment 456831


Cute pic - Chip-in-a-box


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456804
> I is for ice cream (lid taste better)


Is that the special doggo ice cream? Why is it that to a dog cardboard packaging holds so much more interest than the contents? The first one to invent dog friendly edible cardboard packaging gets my vote, there's definitely a market for it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2020)

I is for Ice cubes (or rather what his face looks like after he's been playing with them!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Is that the special doggo ice cream? Why is it that to a dog cardboard packaging holds so much more interest than the contents? The first one to invent dog friendly edible cardboard packaging gets my vote, there's definitely a market for it!


Yes I got it thinking I'd get a quiet half hour but alas Loki turned his nose up.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes I got it thinking I'd get a quiet half hour but alas Loki turned his nose up.


Story of my life with Dan - ooh I'll buy that he will love it - he doesn't:Banghead - We never learn do we?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Story of my life with Dan - ooh I'll buy that he will love it - he doesn't:Banghead - We never learn do we?


Good money after bad ! Sox likes it and ate both he is easily pleased.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

I is for *I*s he under there?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Good money after bad ! Sox likes it and ate both he is easily pleased.


at least it wasn't wasted


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

J is for *J*ust having a sleep in the sun. Amber.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

J is for Jump


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

J is for Jumping in the snow


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*J *is for full of *J*oy


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

J is for JRT


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

J is for Jo's best boy


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

J is for Just chilling with the sister.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

J is for jerk


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*J* is for *J*OY!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

j is for jazzy pub carpet


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

J is for.... *J*ellybean *J*inglebells!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

J is for Jazzy Jasper


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jet propelled:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Jet propelled:
> 
> View attachment 456945


Wow, what an incredible photograph, or has your dog got no legs


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

K is for keeping fit by swimming


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2020)

K is for Kick up your heels...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

K is for Keep Out!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

K is for Kipping.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> K is for Kick up your heels...
> 
> View attachment 456981


Fabulous picture x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Such a lovely, happy bunch of dogs x


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

K is for King of Kong


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

K is for kind eyes of a very kind little dog:


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for keeping watch.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

K is for.... Kahn ❤


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*k *is for *K*eeping watch
View attachment 457009


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*K* is for *K*ILL THE STIIIICK


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

L is for Lean lad on a log (He lost 3kg this year!!!)


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

L is for look into my eyes


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*L *is for *L*ittle. Isla at 5 weeks


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

L is for Lurcher;


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for Loki !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for lap dog


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

L is for Lounging


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

L is for Living his Best Life


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry for always using this one, but..... L is for Lion


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*L* is for *L*et sleeping* L*urchers* L*ie


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

L is for lots of collies


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

L is for Log.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

L is for 
Loopy laughing dog 








And 
Little lap dog


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

L is for Lap dog.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

L is for my Little Lady dog


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

L is for Lakeside


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

L is for lazy dog


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

L is for.... *L*aughing *L*urcher!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> L is for.... *L*aughing *L*urcher!
> 
> View attachment 457113


And loads of 'literation


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

M is for My beautiful boy Travis who will always have a piece of my heart


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

M is for Murder


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

M is for *M*y baby boy


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

M is for...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*M* is for *M*uffin.

The sweetest and gentlest of souls. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> M is for...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

M is for Making a mess (treat box destructuring)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

M is for My angel boy Max (RIP)









And Madam Milly;


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for meerkat


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh, I have a Meerkat too!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

M is for.... *M*y *M*an *M*aking sure* M*r *M*oo can* M*ooch out of the window because he's too *M*ini to reach by himself! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

*M* is for *m*y *m*ardy, *m*oody *m*an


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Oh and I have a Meerkat too... 










(Meerkat no longer has a head, but is only teddy that has been spared a complete shredding)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a *M*eerkat too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Here's another *M*eerkat
View attachment 457173


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

He is Timber's double, isn't he!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> He is Timber's double, isn't he!


He certainly is!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2020)

M is for this bossy bratty bitch...otherwise known as McKenzie! (I love her really!)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

*N* is for *N*imble


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2020)

N is for nap time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

N is for having a *N*ap with a Meerkat


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

N is for Neighbourhood watch


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

N is for, Not letting go .....ETA: just noticed my hand looks like a pig trotter :Wideyed


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

N is for Newfies


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*N* is for *N*ooka


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Gemmaa said:


> N is for, Not letting go .....ETA: just noticed my hand looks like a pig trotter :Wideyed


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*N *is for *N*ice and clean after a groom


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

N is for nonsense


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

N is for (Dodged the) Naughty List;


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

N is for Nicked a bag of treats while hooman not looking


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2020)

O is for Octopuppy :Woot


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

O is for oh this water is cold


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

O is for obedience show


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*O *is for *O*ops, *O*ctopus seems to have exploded


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

O is for "Ooooooh! What's in here?"


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

O is for *O*nly sleeping today...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

O is for, orange ball


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O is for *O*n holiday


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O is for 
Ozzy Oswald


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> O is for
> Ozzy Oswald
> View attachment 457306


So cute


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O is for Orange


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> O is for
> Ozzy Oswald
> View attachment 457306


Is Ozzy a Stoatipoo?.....LOL


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Is Ozzy a Stoatipoo?.....LOL


 :Hilarious The rare slinkydoodle!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*O* is for *O*ctopus pillow (there seems to be a theme here!)


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

O is for (another) Octopus


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

O is for Opening time fun Yay ! ( last year )


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2020)

P is for Paddling


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

P is for playful.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

P is for Posting Pee Mail


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

P is for posing for the camera


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

P is for *P*lant pot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*P *is for *P*eep-oh


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

P is for playtime


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

P is for 
Paddling pool 








And piggy back!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*P *is for *P*uzzle!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

P is for peek-a-boo


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> P is for peek-a-boo


Aww - how cute.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

P is for Pug


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*P *is for *P*uppy
View attachment 457408


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

P is for playtime.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

P is for Panting.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have just noticed Daisy looks like Basil Brush in that pic.:Hilarious


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

*P *is for *P*uddles in the *P*ub - my old cat, he was very special and lived to a very ripe old age. on his favourite pub stool:


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Loving this thread, so many gorgeous animals.

Great photo @Gemmaa, so sweet and what a fab garden


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I have just noticed Daisy looks like Basil Brush in that pic.:Hilarious


Ha ha she does maybe related.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

*P* is for *P*rincess on her *P*illow;


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2020)

Q is for quarrel!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A Quartet of Jack Russell's.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Q is for quick shake after swimming


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Q is for Quiet please hooman tired boxers.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Q is for Quest with her sister Shimmer


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

LittleMow said:


> Loving this thread, so many gorgeous animals.
> 
> Great photo @Gemmaa, so sweet and what a fab garden


Aww thank you  I was trying to work out what on earth possessed me to change it...I bet the dogs wee'd on the plants and killed them :Hilarious


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Q is for quite inconvenient


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Q is for Queen on her throne


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*Q* is for peace and *Q*uiet


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Q is for queen of the castle


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2020)

R is for Reflections


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

*
R* is for *R*unning free


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

*R* is for little *R*ascal


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

R is for ready to start work


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

R is for retrieve


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

S is for Sleeping Schnauzer


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

R is for *R*olo


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for *R*elaxing on a hot day


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

R is for Running


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

R is for Ratties


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

R is for Rock


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

*R *is for *R*eally worried about this badger


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*R* is for *R*ollin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2020)

S is for Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

S is for Sit in the shade


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

*S *is for *S*wimming.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

S is for six weeks old in first stacked position


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*S* is *S*iblings


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

S is for *S*tanding in the* S*now


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

S is for Searching for Something in the Snow


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

S is for Sox


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

S is for Sighthound


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

S is for Schnauzer sniffing


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

S is for strolling along the Peddars Way


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*S* is for *S*har pei x with a* S*tick in the *S*now


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

S is for 
Snowball fight!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

S is for Squishy & Steven Snake


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

S is for *S*niffing the *S*niffs;


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

S is for *S*amuel* S*noozing with *S*tags


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2020)

T is for twilight


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

T is for Three Curlycoated retriever puppies


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

T is for to many *T*oys......Amber still missed very much.
.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

T is for TIMBER!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

McKenzie said:


> T is for twilight
> 
> View attachment 457688


beautiful :Snaphappy


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

t is for tongue


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

T is for Tremor


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

T is for Tired boxer


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

T is for 
Tiny Tootsies 








And tummy rubs


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

*T* is for *T*wo little dogs.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I missed S  So I'm going to add in a sneaky extra S for yesterday 

*S *is for *S*torm
View attachment 457713


*T* is for tummy rubs
View attachment 457714


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> missed S  So I'm going to add in a sneaky extra S for yesterday


Well, it is your thread so I think that makes it fine!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

T is for Terrier!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

T is for Toy;


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*T *is for *T*ail


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

T is for..... Theme Park!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> T is for..... Theme Park!


I was going to reply saying I couldn't see you picture but it shows in my draft reply - brilliant!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I was going to reply saying I couldn't see you picture but it shows in my draft reply - brilliant!


Oh that's strange, I saw the picture earlier, but now I can't. There's a tiny bluish square with a cross through it


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*T* is for *T*hree Amigos


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Although I can see it as I write this email



BlueJay said:


> T is for..... Theme Park!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Although I can see it as I write this email


That's what I got too - saw it in the draft but not after I posted. @BlueJay ?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Heck, no idea what happened there!!
Extended edition here instead


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

*T *is for *T*illy by the *T*ree


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2020)

U is for Unicorn!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

U is for *U*pside down


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

U is for Unleashed


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

U is for, Unimpressed with stupid human


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

U is for up and over


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

U is for Upstairs


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

U is for 
Unwrapping pressies


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@Twiggy, I'm especially liking seeing your photos - we don't see enough of your lovely dogs.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> @Twiggy, I'm especially liking seeing your photos - we don't see enough of your lovely dogs.


Aww thank you. There have been some fabulous photos in this thread.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

U is for Upside down


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*U* is for *u*noriginal* U*pside-down


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is for unnerving sleeping style.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> U is for, Unimpressed with stupid human


Can I add another *U*npressed dog Amber not looking happy.










Sorry for posting 2 pictures for U


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

V is for Very photogenic


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

V is for View.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

V is for VIP very important puppy


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

V is for Vacation


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

V is for Very Vicious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> V is for Very Vicious


HIs face is too funny :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a lovely thread it gives us a chance to see everyone beautiful dogs.

I hope you don't mind me digging out pictures of my beloved and missed so much Dillon and Amber.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> This is a lovely thread it gives us a chance to see everyone beautiful dogs.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me digging out pictures of my beloved and missed so much Dillon and Amber.


You know we don't mind at all.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*V* is for *V*ast empty beach to run on


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> This is a lovely thread it gives us a chance to see everyone beautiful dogs.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me digging out pictures of my beloved and missed so much Dillon and Amber.


Of course not, its lovely to see them!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sarah H said:


> You know we don't mind at all.





JoanneF said:


> Of course not, its lovely to see them!


Thank you...in a way it's feels like I'm keeping them with us.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

V is for vexed at the thought of going out in the rain.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla and her *V*aluables

(Grasping as straws here)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

*V *is for *VERY* good not eating the biccies


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> This is a lovely thread it gives us a chance to see everyone beautiful dogs.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me digging out pictures of my beloved and missed so much Dillon and Amber.


Of course we don't mind and some of the photos I post are of dogs that are no longer with me. I agree this is a great thread and so many brilliant pics of lovely dogs.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

V is for Vaccination day. He had the full battery this time and I think he is feeling a bit sorry for himself.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> V is for Vaccination day. He had the full battery this time and I think he is feeling a bit sorry for himself.
> 
> View attachment 457894


Aww bless him. Gentle hugs from me and licks from Bungo.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> V is for Vaccination day. He had the full battery this time and I think he is feeling a bit sorry for himself.
> 
> View attachment 457894


To sad to like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2020)

V is for Velcro Dog (scraping the bottom of the barrel here!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2020)

W is for Westie of course! My heart dog through and through.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

W is for wake me up when my food is ready to eat


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A* W*onderful sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

W is for. *W*edding car, Amber looking rather scruffy on holiday
.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

W is for Whisp


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

W is for weave


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

W is for "What am I wearing?"


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> W is for weave
> 
> View attachment 457913


Wow


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

W is for, Won't wait, want to go!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*W* is for *W*et pup


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

W is for White lights


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DanWalkersmum said:


> W is for White lights
> 
> View attachment 457917


Very atmospheric.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

W is for watching you


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

W is for 
Watermelon 








And Wisp


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*W *is for *W*et


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

*W* is from *W*recked Secret Santa box;


















Someone's feeling better.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone else find themselves walking their dogs and saying aloud, "Oooh! I have an idea for [_insert alphabet letter here_].

I've done it for S and now W. :Bag


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2020)

X is for X-ray


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

*X *is for *X r*ated


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

X is for Xmas tree


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

X is for Xmas spirit! (sulky spirit)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

*X* is for *X*mas of course!










Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

x is for xmas past happy times


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

margy said:


> x is for xmas past happy times
> View attachment 458114


Such pretty dogs (hugs)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

X is for Xmas scratch


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

*X *for *X*-iting (really pushing this now)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> really pushing this now


Well, Y not ....


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

x is for xploring xmas tree ( okay I know it's not the right spelling lol  )


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Y is for Yuckiness


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Y is for Yellow flower _(sorry the best I could find)_


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Y is for Yellow Dog Project


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Y is for (another) Yellow dog


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Y is for 
Yawn!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Y is for Yakkers (looking for somewhere to hide it)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Z is for ZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Z is for Zoomies


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Z is for Zany


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Z is for Zuchon (aka Shichon - shih tzu x bichon frise) Dan - I know... it's a made up "breed" -


----------

